# CHF/JPY



## Dutchy3 (10 September 2017)

Discussion in relation to the CHF/JPY


----------



## Dutchy3 (10 September 2017)

For those with a D1 outlook on CHF/JPY one to watch for comprehensive move below 112.500.


----------

